# 'Search' does work after all.



## kavala (Oct 17, 2005)

I think I've figured a few things out.

If you just use 'Search' or 'Advanced Search' and you put in a user name, it will only return
threads that were started by that user. (You have no control over this)
Also the results are returned in alpabetical order. (Once again you are not able to alter this).
If you leave the user name blank, then of course you will get many threads returned.
Even though they are in alphabetical order, you could not view the first page of results,
and as you progressed through the other pages, it reported more and more results.
However, when I did this it only returned results up to the letter 'F', approx 450 threads.

I then found that if you click on 'Advanced Search', then at the mid right there is a small button
which says 'Search by Type'. At first you get the impression that this button is not available,
but it does indeed work, and then you have the old style 'Advanced Search' which seems to work
exactly as before the upgrade.

The new feature of being able to save your search preferences is great.


----------



## EE NYC (Jul 5, 2008)

Except that when in "show results as posts" mode, clicking on a search result always takes you to page one of a thread whereas what you searched for might be on a subsequent page. 

Also can't seem to get the results organized by date.


----------



## kavala (Oct 17, 2005)

EE NYC said:


> Also can't seem to get the results organized by date.


In the 'Sort Results By' field you can do this.
It defaults to 'Title' and this particular preference does not seem to be saved when you
save your preferences.


----------



## EE NYC (Jul 5, 2008)

Ah yes, you're correct...but what about being taken to the particular post in question rather than the first page of a thread...is that possible anymore?


----------



## kavala (Oct 17, 2005)

EE NYC said:


> What about being taken to the particular post in question rather than the first page of a thread...is that possible anymore?


I tried to do that and I think you are correct. I had one post that was seven pages into a thread and it took me to page 1


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Temporary solution to the text size in the Reply box....

Dollar Store magnifying readers placed farther down on the nose. 
Look over the top for reading posts, look through for posting the reply. 
Kind of a pain the tuccus when you already wear bi-focals for reading, and you look stupid wearing two pairs of glasses.....
But they work for now!


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

EE NYC said:


> Ah yes, you're correct...but what about being taken to the particular post in question rather than the first page of a thread...is that possible anymore?


If I read your question correctly, I believe there is a very easy way to get to a particular post. Follow what has been explained by kavala thus far. When you get your search results on the right side of the list you will see Last Post - date/time by username. There is a little double-right pointing arrow. Click on that arrow and you will go to that particular post by that username on that date and time.

My example - I wanted to find a particular post by me. Here are my search parameters:

Click on Advanced Search
Click on Search by Type

To search for personal posts

By username ratracer - Find Posts by User (exact name)
Search all Open Forums (include all child forums)
Sort Results by Latest Posting Date in Descending Order
Show results as Posts
(all other options are at default)
Search Now

Now I see a list of all my posts
On the right side of the screen I see Last Post date/time by ratracer with the double-right pointing arrow
Click on those arrows and I go to that particular post.

Hope I got all the steps and that helps answer the question.

Good luck & Cheers!


----------



## EE NYC (Jul 5, 2008)

GENIUS! Thanks, that does the trick...


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

EE NYC said:


> GENIUS! Thanks, that does the trick...


Genius!? Thanks but no, I gotta admit just a propensity to press buttons, or click on things just to see what happens.


----------



## evan1 (May 8, 2009)

ratracer said:


> If I read your question correctly, I believe there is a very easy way to get to a particular post. Follow what has been explained by kavala thus far. When you get your search results on the right side of the list you will see Last Post - date/time by username. There is a little double-right pointing arrow. Click on that arrow and you will go to that particular post by that username on that date and time.
> 
> My example - I wanted to find a particular post by me. Here are my search parameters:
> 
> ...


Rattracer - I have been seeking the answer to this since the forum changed platforms. This is brilliant and works a treat. I know others who were seeking the same, i hope they see this post. Thanks so much !


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

evan1 said:


> Rattracer - I have been seeking the answer to this since the forum changed platforms. This is brilliant and works a treat. I know others who were seeking the same, i hope they see this post. Thanks so much !


You're welcome. Glad to hear it helped out.


----------



## kavala (Oct 17, 2005)

Ratracer - Excellent. I tried that and it works a treat.


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

kavala said:


> Ratracer - Excellent. I tried that and it works a treat.


Good to hear it didn't work just for me!


----------



## kavala (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm seeing those little double arrows everywhere now.
Hadn't noticed them before.
Very useful.


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

I seemed to notice the same phenomena. When I clicked on one once, they seemed to show up everywhere.


----------

